# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] How can I copy and paste an entire workbook?

## Jordon

I have two workbooks that I want to make into one. There are formulas
connecting the sheets in the workbooks individually, so is there a way to
just copy an entire workbook and add it to another one? rather than sheet by
sheet? If I move each worksheet individually, will I lose the formulas
connecting the sheets?

----------


## Ken Wright

Select the first sheet, hold down SHIFT and then click on the tab of the
second.  Now right click and choose 'Move or Copy', choose the other
Workbook from the dropdown at the top of the dialog box and hit OK

--
Regards
Ken.......................    Microsoft MVP - Excel
Sys Spec - Win XP Pro /  XL 97/00/02/03

------------------------------*------------------------------*----------------
It's easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission :-)
------------------------------*------------------------------*----------------



"Jordon" <Jordon@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:671E2D5B-18AC-43F4-BC27-3763D9EFB736@microsoft.com...
>I have two workbooks that I want to make into one. There are formulas
> connecting the sheets in the workbooks individually, so is there a way to
> just copy an entire workbook and add it to another one? rather than sheet
> by
> sheet? If I move each worksheet individually, will I lose the formulas
> connecting the sheets?

----------


## Ray A

One way;
Open both workbooks. Group the sheetsin the book you want to move. That is
click on sheet 1 and hold down the shift key and click on sheet 3 (or your
last sheet). Right click on a sheet tab and go to move or copy. Select the
workbook you want to copy to. Click OK. Save your work.

HTH

"Jordon" wrote:

> I have two workbooks that I want to make into one. There are formulas
> connecting the sheets in the workbooks individually, so is there a way to
> just copy an entire workbook and add it to another one? rather than sheet by
> sheet? If I move each worksheet individually, will I lose the formulas
> connecting the sheets?

----------


## Jordon

Thank you both! I have been driving myself nuts. I truly appreciate your help!!

"Ray A" wrote:

> One way;
> Open both workbooks. Group the sheetsin the book you want to move. That is
> click on sheet 1 and hold down the shift key and click on sheet 3 (or your
> last sheet). Right click on a sheet tab and go to move or copy. Select the
> workbook you want to copy to. Click OK. Save your work.
>
> HTH
>
> "Jordon" wrote:
>
> > I have two workbooks that I want to make into one. There are formulas
> > connecting the sheets in the workbooks individually, so is there a way to
> > just copy an entire workbook and add it to another one? rather than sheet by
> > sheet? If I move each worksheet individually, will I lose the formulas
> > connecting the sheets?

----------


## Janeap89

is there a way to copy an entire workbook with tables in it?

----------

